
Wireless Carriers Caught Throttling Netflix and YouTube - TerminalJunkie
https://gizmodo.com/it-sure-looks-like-wireless-carriers-got-busted-throttl-1828823399
======
ddingus
Of course they did.

Too easy. Create problems, sell solutions.

